# DW Yes or No ? Tiguan



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New Tiguan yes or no ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Have to say Im quite liking it so its a Yes from me


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Big yes! That looks lovely and much nicer than it's ugly Audi sister


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

+1. A solid looking motor.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the Tiguan. It looks a strong, powerful car.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

yes...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice family wagons, yes from me


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes from me


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Much nicer than the old model which looked a silly wee jeep at the time.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks lovely. Yes from me.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Its a no from me I prefer the Q5, This looks very similar to that Mitsubishi EV thing and that is hideous in the flesh - propertions all wrong.

I really dislike those creases in the bonnet on this one


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Like that, hated the old one


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Big improvement over the old one. Really like it.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh Yes


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

No from me, not a VW fan at all.


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Big Yes from me. The wife is wanting one of these.........when she learns where the pavements are I might consider it!


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

A yes from me and I usually hate 4x4's.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes. A massive improvement over the old one and if priced sensibly could do really well.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great looking car I reckon. However my ongoing terrible experience with VW dealers means I'll probably never buy another one.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes from me - have had good experience with VW here hated the first Tiguan - updated looks on the last one improved it for me.

However, the 1.6Turbo Diesel Honda CRV seemed better in every respect - so I will be interested to read all about the new one - did I say *YES* loud enough?


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah that look nice. Looks quite tough.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks great but the nose and grille are a tad too fussy for me, a lot of lines going on there


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes much better than the current one with its odd squared off arches.


----------



## deno 1 (May 4, 2011)

yes from me..


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

No......


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

On balance, yes. It's OK looking as far as these things go. Nicer than many but not as nice looking as some others. Range Rover Evoke or Volvo X60 for example.


----------

